# Remote Coding Position-Radiation Oncology



## grabow (Aug 7, 2014)

Position: Remote Professional Coder


Location: Fully Remote
Direct Hire
Full Benefits
Pay: DOE
Required: CPC, CCS-P, RHIA, or RHIT
Required Experience: 1-2+ years of coding experience.
Required Radiation Oncology and E/M experience.

Please let me know if you are interested or if you know of a perfect candidate that I should reach out to. 


Thank you,
David Jimenez

Recruitment Specialist
Coding-Aid/ASAP Staffing Inc.
Phone: (562) 216-7031
Text Message Only: (562) 473-5646
Fax: (562) 499-2192
david.jimenez@asap-staff.com 
david.jimenez@coding-aid.com 

www.linkedin.com/in/coderrecruiter/


----------



## lacepaint01 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi David,

I would be interesting in the position. Please feel free to email me at lacepainter79@gmail.com.

Thank you 

Lacey


----------



## pelhad (Oct 12, 2014)

David,

I am would be interested in learning more about this position. 

Please contact me at p23penguin@gmail.com.

Thank you,

Diana


----------



## pbruce (Oct 12, 2014)

Dear David,
    I would be interested in the position. You may contact me at pbranham@otelco.net. Thank you.
                                                              Sincerely,
                                                           Paula Branham


----------



## Partha45 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello David,

I would be interesting in the position. Please feel free to email & contact me at ppartha.p@gmail.com. & +919840630581


----------

